# Plastic Pegboard Spacers



## hekilledkenny (Sep 18, 2008)

A buddy mentioned some pegboard spacers used to create a space between the wall and the pegboard. Any of you cats used something like before or know where I can get these spacers?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

I just use furring strips...  a few bucks at the hardware store will get you enough for quite a bit of pegboard.

--Bushytails


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Try glueing some3\8 or1\2 inch nuts to the back of the pegboard where your going to screw it tight to the wall. it will space it away from the wall enough to put the pegs in.


----------



## ben5280 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like to use 1 x 4 strips to frame out the pegboard.  They also seem to help make it stronger...  at least a little less flimsy. The only downside is that you do give up a few holes due to the width of the frame, but depending on the size of your project, it's probably not really that big of deal.  Also, in reference to the spacers you mentioned, I have seen them included in pegboard hook accessory multi-packs at Home Depot, Lowe's, ACE, and the like.  However, like others have mentioned, there are numerous home-made solutions as well.


----------



## athos76 (Feb 3, 2009)

I took some u-channel aluminum and made a frame for my pegboard at work.  You don't lose any holes...and its made out of metal...so its good in my book.


----------

